# My new Railroad D&P Misty Cove Railroad



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi guys my new railroad will be called the D&P Misty Cove Railroad,this has taken some time to design thrashed about and the final drawings are signed off to what the railroad will look like thank goodness,The railroad will be a indoor track powered railroad with a total of 5 levels,with ground plus four above and a live steam 400 foot oval dog bone style out door track.
Size is 98.6 feet x 229.3 feet or 30 x 70 metres with a 15 foot 5 meter ceiling height all indoors with climate control heating and a/c.

Hope to post photos and videos soon of the build along with a website showing this as well.

Like to thank all the CREW at MLS for their help and input to help me get this finished to the design stage looking forward to the build and the Purchase of all manner of items.
Once again many thanks to one in all Caferacer.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Best of luck on the adventure, and hope it turns out three times better than you expected.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well hope all the info you have gained here and other researched you have done will provide you with the RR of your dreams. Later RJD


----------



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks guys do hope to do he hobby proud and have a world class indoor track powered railroad I really do enjoy researching this site the information is great the knowledge and the comments from all of you is much appreached caferacer


----------



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

NEWS update the building site were we are about to start building has a small problem with it from the 7.01 Earthquake in Christchurch NZ one side is now 2-3 feet higher were the earthquake has lifted the land up out of shape so my dead flat building site is now a Z shape block of land back to the planning stages again . 
Glad to see that no one was killed in the earthquake caferacer


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Could make for an interesting design!


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

caferacer

It's good to hear that the important things are in line, you and yours are all safe, accounted for, and well. As for the slight problem of Mother Nature rearranging the bedrock a bit, could've been worse, she could have waited until the building was half way up.


----------



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

Be my luck to be charged extra land tax for the extra land we now have haha caferacer


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Glad to hear you are ok, too bad about the building... what will you do? 

Why did it get out of line? did you have upheaval, or ground subsidence? 

wild stuff! 

Greg


----------



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi Greg looking North the right side is up and the left side is were it all ways was the plates deep under ground push over each other causing the upheaval looks weird even some of the roads have 3-4 feet of lift one of the train lines has a huge S bend in it saw that on tv. 
The creek has gone from a nice creek bed running water to a Canyon wall on one side we are flying to NZ next week to look at the damage the builder now has to get a Engineers report so we can build realy glad the railroad was not built and running my building site is in ruins and the builder states we should look else were to build the crack is 200 ft long 3 feet wide and about 2-3 feet high. 
Only good point is I can have under ground parking on one side our friends house has a split right up the middle of the house 1 foot deep and about 6 inches wide he told us he would try to get a quick divorce and claim half the house LOL caferacer


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

Bummer Gregg, like you said lucky you hadn't started building. Where is your patch? 

Greg, the whole of the Canterbury Plains is an alluvial outwash of gravels a couple of hundred metres deep, no bedrock. Once the groundwater started sloshing around it was a crap shoot as to what would happen. Alot of early fears were that there was liquifaction and some of the city had dropped below sea level. Turned out to be busted water mains but the liquefaction threat is real. Wild stuff indeed! 

Latest thoughts are a 3.5m horizontal movement in a fault not previously mapped. Maybe they got to 100 and stopped.. 

Cheers 
Neil


----------



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

Neil engineer says we have the best land for a bmx track 5 foot ridge dead set in the middle of it now suggest we build elsewere and will take his advice and find another block of land and start again the road just down from us is currently 5 feet below were it was last week the earthquake followed the road looks funny with the road below were it was caferacer


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sounds like you have basically something similar to our "liquifaction" here... in parts of southern california, we have very sandy soil and a high water table, especially in areas near the ocean where land was built up out of coastal areas. When we have earthquakes, if the "vibrations" are right, stuff just sort of settles down, like when you wiggle your feet in the sand at the seashore. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds like it's time to move.







Later RJD


----------



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

Yep time to blow another 20 grand on yet another engineering study this time I will not belive the soild as rock report, some how its sticking a bit, the Daugther is really sore her house just brought about to shift into is leaning rather badly to one side and was flatten today by council order and we have a really nice 50 acre land with elevated views for sale NOW . 
Had the best site in town mountain views the lot have a really nice 22 kilometre long ridge behind us now, just glad we were not up and running cause that would have really upset me at least no one was killed ,PLAN B either start again or build and buy some were else my mate is more upset than me he was hoping to fly his MUSTANG P51 off our land it seems the launch ramp carrier style now on the land is not what he is after for a landing strip hey S... HAPPENS caferacer


----------

